# Ottawa Rat Breeders???



## Carly (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello, does anybody know of any reputable rat breeders in Ottawa, Ontario?? ???


----------



## adventurerat (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello, I am also from ottawa. There are no rat breeders really, but there are lots and lots of baby rats for sale on kijiji from people who have had accidental litters and such. Good luck!


----------

